# Basic Questions



## harb (Oct 18, 2006)

I FINALLY have a spot down in marietta to hunt and i'm going next week. 1st time hunting by myself. if i do end up nabbing a deer, who can tell me the particulars afterward. ie: gutting the deer techniques, how long i can keep it before having to take it to a butcher. best transportation techniques w/o a truck. things like this. i'd appreiciate it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This being your first time I would strongly advise you not to hunt alone. Anything could happen while your out there and no one would be around to help you. 
As for taking care of a deer after you shoot one, again if you have never done it you need to be shown by someone that has done it. You can't be told properly how to take care of a deer on paper, you must be shown. How long? depends on the temp. at the time.. Please don't take this wrong but it sounds like you are new and should be going with someone the first time out. Many things could happen and many things need done to assure you have a good hunt. After a few trips with someone expearenced you'll get to where you know these things. Until then please don't go alone.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Need a partner? I'll be down at AEP the weekend of Nov. 17th. I'd be happy to help teach you some things. I agree with DaleM, If not for the education, the safety reasons. If you still plan on going alone, let a family member know where you'll be and when you are leaving and plan on being home. Take a cell phone. Everyone on here, whether novice or expert should be doing the same things.

Dan


----------



## harb (Oct 18, 2006)

forgive my ignorance, what is aep?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

AEP---American Electric Power reclaimed land in southeastern Ohio


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Harb, I would take the offer aep has alot of land you should have help gutting your first deer and knowing how to set up Also that weekend is the youth hunt they should have the deer moving alittle better Good Luck


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Harb you should also play the shot game on here the link is in the forum 
the site is www.bowsite.com it helps you with your aiming and understanding where to place an arrow . Also please save yourself a head ache just starting take a broadside shot only.


----------



## harb (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm Going Out To Woodsfield Off536 The Land Owner Sd There Was A Power Line Running Through His Property, Maybe That's It


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, you shouldn't be going out alone your first time. Too many variables out there to deal with.

If you decide to go alone, here is some info on your field dressing techniques. My best advice is to take your time, it isn't a race.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Wildlife/Hunting/deer/fielddress.htm

Best of luck if you go. 

lg_mouth


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

AEP is about 30 miles North of Marietta. Thay have a bunch of acreage open to the public. Free camping, hunting, fishing, etc. You just need to get a free permit from their website. www.aep.com Use the search at the bottom of the page, then search for ReCreation Land. Let me know if you are interested.

Dan


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Harb-
I taught myself how to hunt. My dad didn't hunt so I read many, many books on hunting and game meat care/bucthering. I started with small game for a couple of years then moved up to deer. 
My advice read as much as you can, practice what you've read and listen to others who have experience.
Good Luck


----------

